# Return



## AutGotAlot (Jun 19, 2021)

What is the protocol when returning a high ticket item that has been used by the guest and then returned 1 day before the " return by date" on the receipt? the item was opened,   used ( obvious signs of wear and tear) and the guest states that "nothing is wrong with the item" however they are returning it because they "decided to buy something different". Can the TM deny the return? What would you do?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 19, 2021)

How to deny a suspicious return
					

If a guest is doing a return but something seems faulty about the return, is there a way to deny the return?




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						You can't do this return???
					

You can't do this return




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						No receipt Return
					

The other day I was helping a guest at service desk . The guest had a return. The item was a large boxes sporting good item like a basketball net or goale bet , anyway the item was  about $120. She didn't have a receipt so I scanned her ID and scanned the item . Apparently she has reached some...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 19, 2021)

*Target's Return Policy*
Most unopened items sold by Target in new condition and returned within 90 days will receive a refund or exchange. Some items sold by Target have a modified return policy noted on the receipt, packing slip, Target policy board (refund exceptions), Target.com or in the item description. Items that are opened or damaged or do not have a receipt may be denied a refund or exchange. 

*Target Plus™ Partner’s Return Policy*
Most unopened items sold by a Target Plus Partner in new condition and returned within 90 days will receive a refund. All items sold by Partners must be returned to Target, either in store or by mail. Some items sold by a Target Plus Partner have a modified return policy on Target.com. Items that are opened or damaged may be denied a refund. Some items, such as electronics, may have a shorter return window. Refer to the individual item description for return policy information. Visit here to learn how to start your return.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 19, 2021)

You ask your GSTL what they want you to do.  That’s a good idea before you ask Internet strangers, because you don’t work for us.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 19, 2021)

If they have their receipt and you’ve checked serial number, if it’s not a known scammer, we can’t really deny it. If it is a known scammer, then absolutely deny. Partner with your GSTL as was said earlier.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Jun 22, 2021)

Ok. So how is everyone doing tonight/today


----------

